# this is anthony



## spiffybeth (Apr 11, 2008)

he's my housemate's cat







and you can see me diffusing my flash in his eye!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 24, 2008)

Ooooo.... I really like this shot!!! His eyes are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## SanctuS (Apr 24, 2008)

You use a piece of paper? Or is it something more sophisticated than that?  I only have my onboard flash so I'm just curious...


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 25, 2008)

yea, 8 1/2 x 11 paper folded in half to diffuse the flash. works like a charm


----------



## MissMia (Apr 25, 2008)

Gorgeous eyes! Love the first shot Beth.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ thanks!


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 26, 2008)

Haha, LOVE IT!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 27, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Haha, LOVE IT!


thanks jimmy!


RyMo said:


> *purr*


right back at ya, tiger!


----------

